# iPod interface question



## Nitz240d (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello all,

I searched around a few different forums and I couldn't find an answer to my specific question so here I am.

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the iPod to play random (or 'shuffle' as it would be on the iPod itself) through the radio interface when I plug the iPod into the center console.

I tried the random/repeat options but it only randomizes the album you're playing. I'm looking for 'shuffle,' where it plays random songs from my whole library. Anyone been able to figure out how to do this?

Also, one other thing...it's a 2012 S and I'm looking to upgrade from the stock steel wheels. Just want a set of OEM 16" alloys for cheap. Has anyone bought a set of Altima alloys and bolted them on? Any issues?

Thanks in advance!

-Erik


----------

